# Britten's Church Parables



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought we could open some discussion on these. I just downloaded Curlew River yesterday. It's a very strange work, but I was drawn to the somber theme and while it's not my usual style I like the very haunting tones. I've not heard the Prodigal Son or the Burning Fiery Furnace (what a title) yet. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is the composers thread not a better place for this Sonata?


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Fascinating and fun documentary on the recording of The Burning Fiery Furnace:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

We usually discuss specific Wafner operas in this forum, Favorite Verdi works etc. the church parables are operas so I though they would be appropriate here


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> We usually discuss specific Wafner operas in this forum, Favorite Verdi works etc. the church parables are operas so I though they would be appropriate here


I knew that you where thinking that, I only meant for you: more trafficking in composers topic's, that's all. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for the tip, I may do that


----------

